# Pullover Machine



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

I have a pullover machine like this in my gym, whats the best way to get the lats working on it overhand or underhand? ideally would love one with the pads on but don't have it.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Best way to get your lats working is with heavy rows. HTH


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Natty.Solider said:


> Best way to get your lats working is with heavy rows. HTH


I do heavy rows, but my lats are the muscles that lack the most.


----------



## Rob_14 (Jun 11, 2011)

we have 2 in my gym with the pads for ur upper arms n i like doin it with my hands supinated


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

I've tired these machines out they do fk all. Ive been on it once, put it on max weight and did like 20-25 reps felt absolutely nothing so got bored and stopped


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Natty.Solider said:


> I've tired these machines out they do fk all. Ive been on it once, put it on max weight and did like 20-25 reps felt absolutely nothing so got bored and stopped


maybe you was using too much bicep, its easy to pull with biceps and not lats on these.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Natty.Solider said:


> I've tired these machines out they do fk all. Ive been on it once, put it on max weight and did like 20-25 reps felt absolutely nothing so got bored and stopped


Same, used to have one in JJB gym i went to, didnt work my lats at all... :confused1:


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

I find the one where you place your elbows in the pad alot better in feeling it in the lats. The one in your OP feels more like a pullover/tricep extension. I prefer underhand grip.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

dorian yates used to use this, cant be too shiit, think its good for isolating the lats


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

your better off pushing the pads down with your elbows, the hand grip/bar bit is just there for stability surely?


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

paul81 said:


> your better off pushing the pads down with your elbows, the hand grip/bar bit is just there for stability surely?


But he has the machine without pads..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

My Nan had one of them and made me some lovely pullovers


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Sub-Zero said:


> But he has the machine without pads..


fair point, just read the initial post. :whistling:


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

I cant seem to get my lats to grow at all, its the one muscle lacking i do barbell rows, pulldowns, but still dont feel growth.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Natty.Solider said:


> I've tired these machines out they do fk all. Ive been on it once, put it on max weight and did like 20-25 reps felt absolutely nothing so got bored and stopped


Must have been a shìt 'fitness' machine, no way your getting 20-25 reps out of a full stacked proper one lol

I personally am not fond of them, feel very awkward, to isolate the lats I prefer straight arm pulldowns leaning forward about 45 degrees, and dumbbell rows to the hip, not much rom with my arm, feels gooood


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

It was in a total fitness so prob! That 20-25 reps was when I got bored and started to feel daft, coulda gone all day lol. Bet thing for back IMO apart from rows are hammer strength plate loaders. My lats have transformed since using them, can't reccomend them enough. The one where you pull into your gut and the one that you start high up and pull it down into your ribs. I guess the high one is similar to what this pull over thing will do


----------

